

Google Voice having issues with text messages? - trickjarrett
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/voice/thread?tid=3a03180df94b9b6c&hl=en&fid=3a03180df94b9b6c000491f4e8afffd4

======
trickjarrett
I've been dealing with this problem in a limited fashion for over a week,
originally it was just texts from people in my own area code on Verizon
Wireless. In the last few days it has proven to be a problem for all phones,
which is a big problem considering I'm getting married this weekend and have
so far discovered both my friend who's coordinating the day of, and the guy
who I am getting sound equipment from, have both been trying to text me and
thought I was ignoring them.

------
ENOTTY
If you have Gmail push, configure Voice to forward a copy to Gmail.

~~~
trickjarrett
I have tried, it isn't that google voice isn't delivering the text to my
handset, it is that google voice no longer receives text messages at all as
far as I can tell, in any form. They don't show up in my google voice inbox,
they don't get forwarded to email, etc.

